# Transportes Los Mismos



## Negley81 (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone used the bus line Transportes Los Mismos. I want to go from SLP to San Antonio, Texas and am wondering how secure they are. Thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Negley81 said:


> Has anyone used the bus line Transportes Los Mismos. I want to go from SLP to San Antonio, Texas and am wondering how secure they are. Thanks


There are more than a few bus lines advertising from SLP to San Antonio on their screens behind the ticket counter, some are larger lines. This line I suspose is small and might not be as comfortable a trip as the others might be. A trip to the Central Camionera might be worthwhile.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> There are more than a few bus lines advertising from SLP to San Antonio on their screens behind the ticket counter, some are larger lines. This line I suspose is small and might not be as comfortable a trip as the others might be. A trip to the Central Camionera might be worthwhile.


Hi Alan do any major airlines fly into SLP?


----------

